# Rio



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The finale.....just wow!!

Visited Rio many years ago and was enthralled then. Such a vibrant and friendly place.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't we do well!!

Well done team Britain, fantastic achievement 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I must admit I'm not into sport that much but I have been impressed with medal tally, you could say that here is a example were throwing money at something does work. :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Missed the finale but really enjoyed what I saw with the women's hockey being the best moment for me. Some amazing achievements. I've not seen the final league tables but have we set some kind of record?

Well done boys and girls. 

Il be entering the rubber kayak next year.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

An amazing result, but worth the 335M GBP investment for the medals? I'd rather re-open local sports facilities and get working class kids in deprived areas into sport. Now that would be a national achievement!


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

Interesting fact. Team GB won their medals across 14 different sports, no other team broke 10. Which is a very nice spread!


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I generally watch very little telly but every 4 years I'm almost glued to the set. Loved the cycling in the velodrome and as barryd said the women's hockey final was so exciting. Andy Murray's win was also edge of the seat stuff. So many great ( and sad) moments.

Nick.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We missed the first 4 or 5 days being away and were mostly ambivalent tbh. However I slowly got into checking the teletext first thing in the morning and, to paraphrase a writer in The Observer yesterday, it was like Xmas morning everyday...seeing what new medals we had won.

The moment I will remember is turning the TV on to watch the 10 o'clock news one evening and Jason Kenny was due to be going in the event that could win him his last gold (although I do think that chap on the motorbike has a real unfair advantage mind you). The news was delayed because of it; there were 2 false starts; it eventually went off; he looked as if he was out of it going into the last bend; then exploded through to win. I swore at the telly at that point! I was one of the 11 million watching at 11.00pm...and needed the news to calm down.

The standouts for me were Usain Bolt and Mo Farah.

Interesting stat about Bolt though. If you exclude him from the reckoning, the top 26 times for the 100m sprint in history have all been recorded by athletes who have failed drugs tests! FWIW for my money I would ban any proven cheat for life. That would make them think twice about what they do and indeed the coaches they use.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Best tally since 1908 apparently. Did I tell you I nearly made the Olympic javelin team? I never like to talk about me as you know  so probably not.

Well I say nearly made the team. I made the national under 16 finals but fell over twice at Gateshead stadium in the pishing rain. . Came third in the end. Wrong shoes.  the two lads who came first and second made the team. 

I retired soon after and campaigned for the yard of ale to be an official event which I would have definately won but nobody took me seriously.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I raced Colin Jackson over 110m hurdles once in my yoof. He finished; showered; chatted to friends; had a cup of tea...then I finished 3rd!

It seemed that long anyway.

He was fast even as a nipper

Graham :smile2:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Team GB were brilliant. Too many highlights to mention.

And if you take away the swimming, they would have come top !


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

I once raced Redgrave and Pincent... well my crew were in the same race as them anyways... along with 200ish other boats. They came 2nd, we came 2nd to last *sobs*.

I suspect we thrashed them in the beer drinking afterwards though!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Maybe we should have a mhf Olympics / sports day. 

Inflatable kayak race across ullswater, no rules and cheating encouraged.
Folding bike challenge. Last one to the pub buys the beer.
Walking stick fencing
Awning erection speed test. (Or maybe miss out the awning bit) 
Thetford relay. Two teams pass a full thetford between vans over 100 metres to the elsan point, empty and pass it back. You could make it more interesting by taking the caps off.
Aqua roll skittles. This will require a hill and some tuggers. We can use the irate tuggers as skittles.

Any more?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Boxing...I'm feeling very angry at the moment and haven't done any for years...

Graham


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Boxing...I'm feeling very angry at the moment and haven't done any for years...
> 
> Graham


 Why the anger?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gt Britain Britain should have won

Why the judges gave it to the French man is a mystery

Both were good Gt Britain was best on the day

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Gt Britain Britain should have won
> 
> Why the judges gave it to the French man is a mystery
> 
> ...


 The Brit did look like he was doing more work and his body punches were good but the French boxer was blocking most of the head shots but in turn landing a lot of head punches himself and I think that's why the judges gave it to him. Saying that I believe it was a split decision so it was close either way.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

greygit said:


> Why the anger?


It's not that bad tbh...

I'm still not sleeping well so am on anti depressants which makes me quite affable and chatty but if the slightest thing goes awry I get ratty! So not anger per se...

Anyway I'm hoping to meet up with Tuggers over the BH so I'll take it out on him









Graham >

PS Only joking Geoff :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah good idea. Give Crapton bogwash a slap from me. Make sure he stocks his booze cabinet. He keeps it locked now but I'll pm you where he hides the key if you like.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You will love him 

HeLikes gin and tonic 

Though secretly 

Although possibally to make a point 

Hey tuggy 

No offence intended 

Water under the bridge

Well under the bridge as it happens

Still love little Ellie 

She loved me as it happens 

It's how it is 
Aldra 

No longer Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Yeah good idea. Give Crapton bogwash a slap from me. Make sure he stocks his booze cabinet. He keeps it locked now but I'll pm you where he hides the key if you like.


He's popping over to the site we are staying at hopefully.

I met him last year at the Shepton Show but despite that I've sill invited him over...:wink2:

It'll be strictly tea only...I don't want things getting ugly!

Graham :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is and always will be an genuine lovely guy 

I doubt he feels the same about me

Not really sure about Albert 

But I really loved Ellie 

She loved me 

And I'm not really sure that was ok 

Of course I could be wrong 

Don't bother to answer tugboat 

We no longer talk

Why would we ?.

I was not what you expected 

Seemed ok In our house 

But not on our travels 

And we werenothappy with the wind, the difficult walking conditions to take the hound out 

I couldnt walk or risk it 

I tried to compensate by cooking meals

But it wasn't enough 

Still struggling by the way
Aldra

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> He's popping over to the site we are staying at hopefully.
> 
> I met him last year at the Shepton Show but despite that I've sill invited him over...:wink2:
> 
> ...


OY CAPTAIN TUGWASH....

I thought you were going to bell me? I got a cream tea in 'speshully...which me and the Mrs had to eat on our own...

...so all in all...a result I 'spose! :smile2:

Graham :grin2:


----------

